# accepting checks online



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

In the interest of avoiding CC fees, is there an alternative to paypal and CC processing? Maybe electronic checks? Direct Deposit?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i know woocommerce has options for this

bank transfers
checks


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I have one customer in Germany that pays by wire transfer to my ban account and that costs me ten bucks regardless of the amount. I don't know of a way to receive money online without paying a fee...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

terzdesign said:


> In the interest of avoiding CC fees, is there an alternative to paypal and CC processing? Maybe electronic checks? Direct Deposit?


You won't avoid fees. There are still processing fees for ACH type payments. 

And if you do find someone ( I understand its expensive), you'll still need to wait a few days (week?) before shipping. Electronic checks bounce too .

The Woocommerce option does not process checks. Customer would still have to mail you the check.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I doubt there would be an incentive for a company to handle large numbers of financial transactions without making any money for themselves.


----------

